# Wingler Acres Journal



## Rella Wingler (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi there!! So yesterday began my first day as a new goat Momma! I went and picked up two out of the five goats we will be getting. One doeling and one wether, brother and sister ^_^

He is unregisterable, which I am fine with. And she is ADGA 50%. Poor guy got banded right when I picked him up so he's not enjoying life right now.
They are home now but deathly afraid of us :-( So we will be working hard to get them to love and trust us! Today is only early day 2. I hope the transition goes smoothly. 
 
 
Radiant Aurora
 
Link

I am really wanting to take them to our ADGA show in June, so I am really going to have to work on them (does/buck). I will keep you updated as we make progress!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Rella.   Welcome to Backyard Herds   

   Congratulations on your new additions!!!  

How exciting. Your little sweeties are so cute!  I love Nubians!  I have one Nubian doe, four LaMancha does and one Myotonic Buck.

We started with four Nigerian Dwarf wethers four years ago (as a way to learn about goats and to train our LGD puppies) before getting our dairy goats and have come a long way since then.

Am I correct in that it looks like your dappled goat is Radiant Aurora?  I love dappled goats, along with a lot of other goat people here on BYH.  I don’t know a lot about breeding for colors/dappling, but there are others here who do (@ragdollcatlady, @babsbag, @Southern by choice, @Goat Whisperer) I can’t remember any others right now. But maybe they can guide you on how to encourage the dappling in your future generations.

You probably already know about this, but do you know if your goats have been tested for G6S? It is a genetic anomoly, that causes wasting in Nubians, as they get older.  If the breeder says they are G6S negative, you should make sure you get documentation to that effect. It is also good to make sure your goats have been tested for CAE, Johnes and CL - all diseases found in goats.

I look forward to seeing your other three goats. Will they come from the same breeder as Radiant Aurora and Links?  When will you be getting them?      And of course we encourage LOTS of photos of your new babies!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh and the love and trust come with time.  Take a stool into their area and just sit with them.  Talk calmly and offer treats (ours LOVE carrots). The more time you spend with them, the more comfortable they will get. Your new babies look young. Are they bottle babies? If so, bottle feeding them will help you bond with them faster, as well

Another thought . . . Do you have LGDs (Livestock Guardian Dogs) to protect them from predators???  I don’t know about where you are, but here we have lots of coyotes, bobcats as well as vultures, hawks and owls, that would love a chance to get at our goats and chickens. Since we got our LGDs we haven’t lost one animal to predators.  Depending on how much land you have and your predator load, it’s usually recomended to have at least two LGDs to back each other up.


----------



## Rella Wingler (Mar 24, 2019)

We spent a lot if time with them yesterday and it turns out they love organic popsicles, lol. I was even able to do their first hoof trimming!
They are actually both moonspotted (for nubians;dapples are for Boers, maybe other goats too, but for registration these are the terms). Aurora is the black moonspotted and Link is the blonde moonspotted ^_^ I already love them to pieces!
They are supposedly G6S negative by parentage and came from CAE, CL, and Johnes free herds. I am going to run DNA on all my breeding goats to have my own records.
I actually just picked up another today from some Goddard blood lines; different breeder from the first two ^_^
 
This little cutie is Golden Aspen ^_^ 

I pick up our next two in about one month! We are super excited. We actually do have a great pyrenees...but my husband brought her inside...so now, we are her herd. We are going to breed her and I will have to put a pup out there!
All goaties are going for a vet check tomorrow so I can establish a rapport with the veterinarian. There are many medications, as you know, you can only get from one *_* 
This is all new to me! Have had horses growing up, I now have chickens and these goaties. I am so afraid of losing them :-( they seem to be very fragile!!
So many things can go wrong! I hope they stay super healthy!
I will keep posting updates ^_^


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 24, 2019)

Okay, so see?  You already know more than me.  I have heard “moon spots” but didn’t realize there is a difference between Nubians and Boers, for terminology.   I have my goats, for dairy only, and have no intention for breeding up for show, registering, etc.

I’m so glad you have been able to work with your little boy and girl. WOW!  You already trimmed hooves!  Good for you!    A word of caution. Be careful giving them too much sugar. That could lead to bloat.  I know different people give people food treats. However, I prefer to give goat food treats, as their rumen is already geared to that kind of food.  As an example, our goats LOVE apple leaves!  It’s like goat candy to them.  I also will give veggies as treats. Ours especially like greens, like kale, collards, mustard greens, and of course carrots. When we have watermelon, we let the chickens peck the red off the rind, by hanging it from the top of the chicken run. They stand around it and as it goes by (in a circle) they peck at it.  When there is green rind left, that goes to the goats and they love it!

Golden Aspen is a pretty (girl?) goat too.  How old are they all?  Are they weaned?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2019)

Congratulations!  and welcome to BYH! 
Because you have a wether it would be really good for understanding of how to prevent Urinary Calculi. 
Unfortunately the best article has been removed from the internet.


----------



## Rella Wingler (Mar 25, 2019)

I plan on showing ^_^ not crazy big at first. The Hoosier Classic is coming up in June. I have never shown in my life, lol. Should be interesting to say the least. My little ones are interested in it, they are 5 and 6. Would be a good way to let them see what is done.
I will have to remember the apple leaves! We have two trees but are not very old. I found them last year in our wood line cause they finally fruited. Carrots and rinds are a good idea too  Any melon rinds? Would they eat cantaloupe or honeydew rinds?
Aspen and Aurora are girls ^_^ I am getting one more girl and a buck, which is why I have the wether. Aurora and Link are 12 weeks and weaned. Aspen is 8 weeks and was not completely removed from momma but he wanted her gone, saying that she only nursed maybe once a day...I feel really bad for her. So far, Link and Aurora are accepting her pretty well.

These are the other two I get May 1st.
This is our next doe, Arya ^_^


This is our buckling, Atlas ^_^
 

I can't wait to see what our breedings will have in store next year!!

@Southern by choice in regards to the UC, I've read that you don't have to worry until about 8 months or so. Is that true? Or should I worry sooner?? Its says to only give grass hay and only a certain type of grain in limited quantities. It is scary :-(


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2019)

Congrats on all the Cutie-pie goats! And so you embark on the adventure of your life! @Devonviolet lives  45 minutes from us, it’s great to have a BYCer so close. We are anxiously awaiting her milking season to begin. We buy kiefer from her, it’s delicious. We raise hair Sheep and with the ewe lambs we are keeping, we will have 13 ewes. BYC is a great place, you will love it here.


----------

